# Wills Creek or Conesville ponds???



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey guys, 
I was wondering if anybody can tell me anything about the fishing at Wills Creek lately. I'm probably going to be headin home (New Concord area) sometime in the next few weekends and I'm thinkin about headin north and doin some fishing.

Where should I go. It will most likely be from the bank because the jon boat isn't quite ready for its maiden voyage. (needs some paint and little TLC).


OR...... how are the Conesville ponds doing? I found a very very nice pond that has absolutely 0 paths back to it..... it was amazing fishing last summer. You would never even know its there,.... and its not on the maps (but it is very close to another one if you look hard enough and get lucky). I'm not even sure that I could find it again myself, or if its even still there because it was basically only a pond because of an enormous beaver dam which we had to scale just to get to it.


Any report would be great.
Thanks!
Jason


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Not to spoil your hidden lake but is the dam just below the road to Wills Creek approx. 1 mile and east of rt83. If so that dam has been broken several times by the Conesville people. I use to hunt back there and it was only on the right side of the path and did have a nice ponds on up the path.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Header said:


> Not to spoil your hidden lake but is the dam just below the road to Wills Creek approx. 1 mile and east of rt83. If so that dam has been broken several times by the Conesville people. I use to hunt back there and it was only on the right side of the path and did have a nice ponds on up the path.




Nope, not the same pond. This was was further away from Wills Creek than that. Also, there were definitely no paths around.... and there was no place where it was obvious that people pull off the road to park. It was by accident that we found it,.... but I'll definitely be going back to look as soon as I can.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

OSU Guy,, Hey buddie, your in my back yard.. You know about New Concord Reservoir back up past old White's strawberry farm. Now theres a close place to go and there is everything in it. Just last fall my son (OU Athens guy) caught a 25" walleye and when we went to put it on the stringer started flooping, hit the water and was gone. 6 years ago several people got together and bought and placed 100 walleye into the pond. (no ones supposed to know). I caught the biggest Crappie in my life there 17". This is no fish story guy but believe what you want. good luck :B


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Sr.Jigger said:


> OSU Guy,, Hey buddie, your in my back yard.. You know about New Concord Reservoir back up past old White's strawberry farm. Now theres a close place to go and there is everything in it. Just last fall my son (OU Athens guy) caught a 25" walleye and when we went to put it on the stringer started flooping, hit the water and was gone. 6 years ago several people got together and bought and placed 100 walleye into the pond. (no ones supposed to know). I caught the biggest Crappie in my life there 17". This is no fish story guy but believe what you want. good luck :B



Yeah, I have been up there quite a bit but definitely avoid it in late summer because it gets almost overrun by snakes. Late last summer I jumped over a nest of snakes (10-15 snakes). Then, about a week later I caught about a 5 foot long snake off of the bottom with a wacky-rigged Senko (probably still has it through its cheek). 

Biggest Bass I've taken out of there was about 2lbs, so I figure there is something better to be caught in there. I'll keep tryin.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

I had no idea the New Concord reservoir was that good of fishing. I run to there on a regular basis and have only fished it once. Might have to give it another try or two before I graduate.

Interestingly enough, OSU_Fisherman, I know the _exact_ pond that you're talking about in Conesville. As I was reading your post, I kept thinking, "Boy, that sounds like the one I found." Then when you mentioned the enormous beaver dam, I think my heart skipped a beat, lol. It is such a beautiful and peaceful pond and that beaver dam is unlike anything I've ever seen. I've hiked around the pond 5 or 6 times, but only fished it once (and for a very short time). I just threw some jigs in and caught some large chubs, but nothing else. What have you been able to get out of there?



P.S. Don't worry about me knowing where the pond is. I'm as anal as anyone about keeping nature in its true form and treating it with the utmost respect.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

bimhoff, I only fished that pond once for about 30 minutes and caught 3 nice bass. They were all in the 1.5-3lb range. The person I was fishing with had a very short attention span, and when they weren't getting a bite they wanted to leave and find another pond. So we fished for another 5 hours at other ponds without so much as a bite.

I cannot wait to get back to that pond,..... i'm really hoping that its still there. The dam looked very good and sturdy,..... mostly because it supported me as I had to scale it to get to the pond, and I'm by no means a tiny guy. haha.


----------

